# Are rats and cats nutritious?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If I were in the city and TSHTF and I was hungry I would think rats and cats might start to look good for a meal.
But are they nutritious? I know ewww that's gross But I would think hunger would override that feeling.
Or dogs? Maybe some rat traps should be on the survival list?


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Cats are amazing when done right, ask any of us dogs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Silverback said:


> Cats are amazing when done right, ask any of us dogs.


:shock:


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Of course, meat is meat. I think the only thing proven to cause long term health issues is cannibalism.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Both would need to be Cooked really well, they both can carry some pretty nasty stuff.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Cats taste like bacon. Especially the back loin when cooked over a fire on a stick.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Silverback said:


> Cats are amazing when done right, ask any of us dogs.


I see you've been eating Chinese carryouts.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd eat cat but not rat. 

Reason being, is in the city, the rats might have eaten some poison left out by people. If I ate rat, it'd have to be YEARS since SHTF. Otherwise I'd try and live trap them, and breed them and eat the offspring, if I had the means. But like I said, if SHTF yesterday, and I had to bug out with no food supplies, cat would be first, rat would be last until a few years had passed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

topgun said:


> I see you've been eating Chinese carryouts.


In my town, there used to be a Chinese restaurant right behind a vet clinic. I thought that was a little too convenient.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

topgun said:


> I see you've been eating Chinese carryouts.


Oh yes, monkey on a stick.:-o


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> In my town, there used to be a Chinese restaurant right behind a vet clinic. I thought that was a little too convenient.


This helps keep the transportation costs down.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

It is best in Chicken meow mein.with lots of salt rich soy sauce.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> Oh yes, monkey on a stick.:-o


Famous quote from Olongapo city: "Hey, GI, . . . you buy monkey meat?"

Yes, . . . I did.

Yes, . . . it was good.

No, . . . never got curious enough to find out what it REALLY was.

But back to the original question, . . . if it comes down to me or them, . . . they better duck.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

If your hungry enough most things taste good. Especially if you put a little effort into preparation.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

A squirrel is just a rat with a furry tail.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Famous quote from Olongapo city: "Hey, GI, . . . you buy monkey meat?"
> 
> Yes, . . . I did.
> 
> ...


Olongapo.. Don't throw rocks at the monkeys!!


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Olongapo.. Don't throw rocks at the monkeys!!


And never, NEVER spank it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Well cats eat rats, so they must be nutritious. No idea about cats, but if the SHTF, all bets are off


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought everyone had a copy of "101 ways to wok your dog". They'll be let loose by owners who can't feed them too.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As has been said, rats are just city squirrels and yes any meat is nutritious. I refer to cats as being "tacos on the hoof" and dogs are "burritos on the hoof". With city rats you want only the muscle - don't eat the liver or other organs. Cats and dogs you can treat pretty much like any small game animal. At least the organs are large enough to examine.

Never eat any animal that is sick or acting weird - feed it to your dogs - their digestive system is better than yours. Dress it, skin it, cool it and prepare as normal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> As has been said, rats are just city squirrels and yes any meat is nutritious. I refer to cats as being "tacos on the hoof" and dogs are "burritos on the hoof". With city rats you want only the muscle - don't eat the liver or other organs. Cats and dogs you can treat pretty much like any small game animal. At least the organs are large enough to examine.
> 
> Never eat any animal that is sick or acting weird - feed it to your dogs - their digestive system is better than yours. Dress it, skin it, cool it and prepare as normal.


Good advise PaulS.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dog,Cat,rat all eaten in many parts of the world.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Cats are delicious taste like chicken


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Chinese saying.. If it has 4 legs and is not a table, if it flies and is not an airplane, if it swims beneath the water and is not a submarine....Eat It!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> :shock:


Most awesome reply I've ever seen you make Slippy! LMAO


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Americans eat the strangest things. Thats what Chinease people say.....


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't know about Rats, but here is what I will tell you. In the Philipine's I have seen more than a few stray cats end up on the dinner table with Curry or a Sweet and Sour glaze on them! Dogs too!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

A little hot sauce makes damn near anything edible.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Protein is protein...

There's a reason they put hot sauce in MRE's


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The deification of one animal; say a horse or a dog over a cow or a deer is simple minded vanity. God forbid these fools in the us get to point where they need to decide to starve or eat rover. Most of the dogg y diefi action occurs by foolish women and is pervasive through the populous the next thing you know you are being taxed to provide single payer health care for fools pets.


----------



## matthew12 (Jan 30, 2014)

rats on the fields are good...:idea:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Most awesome reply I've ever seen you make Slippy! LMAO


I do have a way with words, Just Sayin'.


----------

